# SQ creek numbers.



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

just curiose if anybody has seen a large movment of birds from sq creek I just checked the refuge site and the count was at 1.2 million last week and now it is only 500 K where did they go S ??? Or are they just in the surounding area??


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They got 8" of snow and it got cold, the birds headed back south.


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

hell ya! good to hear.


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

No, NOT good! i want them in SD NOW!


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

when it starts getting seriously warm here, you'll have all our geese, and then we will be the ones wishing we were still killing them. I'm waiting to see what all you guys take down when they head your way.


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd say the numbers won't stay at 500k long. 50's and 60's around the refuge this week into the weekend. I checked Little Rock's temp for this week. 75 and 79 for thursday and friday. I'd bet they try to beat the heat. Good luck to anyone hunting Missouri this week. I'll be 10 miles from squaw on saturday.


----------



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

We are headed back down Thurs or Fri. Hoping that the juvies make their way there by then. Could be a good weekend.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

i will be in north eastern kansas thursday thru sunday. sounds like i am going to see alot of birds!!!


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

They didn't all go back south. This is near Kearney Nebraska.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=8250


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Gary Bottger said:


> They didn't all go back south. This is near Kearney Nebraska.
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=8250


that picture has peaked my interest.............how many birds there ya guess?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

jmathisb said:


> Gary Bottger said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't all go back south. This is near Kearney Nebraska.
> ...


Who knows, looks pretty packed though they must be gettin ready to come up to Sodak!


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

we hunted that snow storm in northern MO and the alot of birds were heading back south from the sounds of things. when I say from the sounds its because we could only see about 45 yards up but we could here them all day. we had out about 100 full body snows and blues and put out 50 canadas hoping that they would actually show up in the snow. they must of a little we killed 27 which was not a huge day by any means but one of the coolest snow hunts I have ever been on. cause you would just listen and then turn on the callers. they were coming to the noise could not see them until it was almost time to shoot. all but 4 were adult birds. did not have any problems hiding but getting home was not fun. suppose to warm back up here tommorow so should pick up more birds again. hope this helps you all know when the birds will be back up to ya.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

jmathisb said:


> Gary Bottger said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't all go back south. This is near Kearney Nebraska.
> ...


I didn't see it first hand but there are a more then a few bodies of water that look the same. I don't think they got any snow in kearney. Temps there have been upper 40's to mid 50's for the past week.


----------

